# Thank you to the Admins for the past five years.



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

As a thank you to the Admin team:

Kim
Sue
Suzie
Dee
Jax(Jamapot)
Jo
Debs
Jeanette
Amanda

For all there hard work over the past *5* years (which is voluntary) - FF will be 5 on the 11th Jan 2007

We are asking that if any of you would like to donate a gift voucher instead of a book or the donation in the normal way it would be greatly appreciated.

For details on sending gift vouchers (online or offline) - please IM me .

Many Thanks,
Mel and Tony
x x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Here here     

lovely job, thank you everyone, can't say it enough I don't know what I'd have done without this site

    Claire xx

PS Mel will PM you about vouchers


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you hun

Have IM'd you back 

Mel
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you. What would we do without you?

You're all doing a fab job!

Merry Christmas!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I would like to thank all the members who participated in this. It was a lovely thought of Mel & Tony and lovely of you all to do this. Soooo








To you all and Mel & Tony for setting up a fab site in the first place. Its a pleasure to be part of a great team.

Love Kim


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Also, a big "thank you" from me to all the team of FF.









U are doing excellent work. Merry Christmas to u and your families.

Stella.


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi

Just wondered how you had done and if you had received lots of vouchers 

Love
Tracy
xx


----------

